# This program needs JRE 105 or above to Run



## akshayshukla (Jun 3, 2017)

I am trying to run Chartnexus. While running it, i encounter the below error:









This program needs JRE 1.6.0 or above to Run.

As a fact, i already have Java 8 installed in my system.

Can possible solution to this problem?


----------



## Corday (Mar 3, 2010)

Is Java allowed in your browser?


----------



## akshayshukla (Jun 3, 2017)

I am using Chrome browser Version 58.0.3029.110 (64-bit). Should this be a problem ?


----------



## Corday (Mar 3, 2010)

Chrome Menu>Settings>Advanced Settings>Privacy>Content>Allow All sites to run Java>Done


----------



## steve32mids (Jun 27, 2012)

https://www.java.com/en/

java download


----------



## Rich-M (May 2, 2007)

That is the latest version of Chrome and Chrome has not worked with java for over a year. At this point the only browser regularly allowing Java is I.E I'm afraid as Firefox has also eliminated it.


----------



## spunk.funk (May 13, 2010)

As stated, if the web site needs Java, then it can only be viewed with IE11, Edge, Firefox and Chrome do not use extensions like Java any longer.


----------



## Corday (Mar 3, 2010)

My wife plays Games that require Java using the latest FF and latest Java. https://support.mozilla.org/en-US/kb/how-allow-java-trusted-sites


----------



## Rich-M (May 2, 2007)

Rick I also can use java because I did before but sooner or later it will not update any longer, the dye is cast as you cannot install Java on FF 52 and after clean install while some have been able to carry it forward from older browser versions.


----------

